# Fake tan.....



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya all

just wondering - if you use fake tan, what type is it and is it any good?  im fed up using them, thinking im doing ok and then *BANG* stripey feet etc  

thanks


x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I go to the salon and have the girls spray me if it something special and California tan I think is the best. I used to use st tropez but it doesn't go dark on me- most of my friends men and women rec rimmell's wash off fake tan comes in matt n shimmer!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank u.  i go to the salon myself if its a special occassion    just like to have abit of colour each week.  the spray tans i have used seem to go funny after a few days - bit patchy?  the joys of trying to be a bronzed goddess!    (i wish)  x  x x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I've always been a St Tropez lover and have salon ones for the special ocs otherwise the home kits from when it was just in a cream form to the foam and recently the air spray formular, always had good results no steakiness except the clear air spray as it's colour less there is no guide colour to help u get it right so I really looked like a bad case strippy legs,   not a good look!  So have gone back to the foam mouse one when obviously not going through TX!


----------

